# Continual syncing



## chrishowe (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi - for many months my LR keeps saying "syncing x photes", the x now being 40.  Following Victorias email today, I logged into the web version, and looked at the folder "Sync issues" - they were 61 photos of  my daughters from 2016 - no longer needed - so I deleted all of them.  I then opened LR cloud on the desktop again - and it still says "syncing 40 photos after another half our - logged back into web version - no "Sync issues" folder showing now - Any ideas (I see on other web forums, people have had this issue in the past, but have yet to see a sensible solution)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2020)

A common cause of a stuck syncing operation is deleted files, i.e. files that are deleted whilst they were in the process of syncing. Check the Deleted album in the Lr Destop app to see if you can see any that still have the spinning blue icon. If you find any, permanently deleting them will remove them from the stuck sync stack.


----------



## chrishowe (Jul 25, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> A common cause of a stuck syncing operation is deleted files, i.e. files that are deleted whilst they were in the process of syncing. Check the Deleted album in the Lr Destop app to see if you can see any that still have the spinning blue icon. If you find any, permanently deleting them will remove them from the stuck sync stack.


Thanks for that Jim - tried it - none found - all had the box in right hand bottom corner ticked.  I just clicked on syncing icon in top right corner & hit "View" - no photos appear - its still "syncing 40 photos" ???


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2020)

If you open the filter bar on LR desktop and select Syncing from the Sync Status pop-up, does it find the 40 photos?


----------



## chrishowe (Jul 27, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you open the filter bar on LR desktop and select Syncing from the Sync Status pop-up, does it find the 40 photos?


Hi Victoria - All photos, little funnel icon, then Sync status, then Syncing > “Oh no! A black hole”  ie it doesn’t find any!?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 28, 2020)

Can you compare the total number of photos on the web to the Desktop? Are they the same? Might help narrow down the issue a little.


----------



## chrishowe (Jul 28, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Can you compare the total number of photos on the web to the Desktop? Are they the same? Might help narrow down the issue a little.


Good idea Paul - weird results:
Gadget      >     Desktop >Web     > iPad       > iPhone
All Photos        35474       35474      35863      35473
Deleted              10813       10879      10813      10812

Several differences!


----------



## chrishowe (Jul 28, 2020)

chrishowe said:


> Good idea Paul - weird results:
> Gadget      >     Desktop >Web     > iPad       > iPhone
> All Photos        35474       35474      35863      35473
> Deleted              10813       10879      10813      10812
> ...


and both iPad & iPhone say "synced and backed up"


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi Chris

Personally, I'd uninstall / reinstall Lr on the iPad, which sorts most of the issue. That's a lot of deleted photos; is that expected?


----------



## chrishowe (Jul 28, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Personally, I'd uninstall / reinstall Lr on the iPad, which sorts most of the issue. That's a lot of deleted photos; is that expected?


Yes, at the start of lockdown I had 67,000 photos, so I’ve been spending my time gradually going through about 19 years of archive!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 28, 2020)

Ah, that makes sense!

Then I would suggest uninstall / reinstall Lr on iPad (unless you think the difference are ones you loaded onto the iPad that haven't successfully synced to the other devices)


----------



## chrishowe (Jul 29, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Ah, that makes sense!
> 
> Then I would suggest uninstall / reinstall Lr on iPad (unless you think the difference are ones you loaded onto the iPad that haven't successfully synced to the other devices)


Thanks Paul - iPad LR deleted then reinstalled - now agrees with Desktop on AllPhotos & Deleted - but Desktop is still "syncing 40 photos" & still strange difference of 66 photos between "Deleted" Desktop 10944 and Web 11010.  Maybe in 60 days when all these current deleted ones go forever this will sort itself out.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 29, 2020)

You can delete from Deleted if you want to get rid of them now (though you'd need to be pretty sure that you'd never want to restore any of them, once manually deleted from Deleted they're gone).


----------



## ian.spare (Aug 12, 2020)

I see the same following a migration from classic. My devices (ipad and iphone) show the right image counts and the web interface does as well.

But, I have 72 photos still syncing which I cannot see at all. That's been the case for two days.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 12, 2020)

ian.spare said:


> I see the same following a migration from classic. My devices (ipad and iphone) show the right image counts and the web interface does as well.


If you'v migrated _*from*_ Classic, so now you have the Lightroom (cloud) plan, it won't sync to Classic anymore.


----------



## ian.spare (Aug 12, 2020)

I understand that. As I said, it’s the same or similar problem as above.  Lightroom cloud on my desktop, from where I ran the migration, shows 72 photo’s syncing which don’t seem to exist.  All image counts between devices are correct.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 12, 2020)

ian.spare said:


> I understand that. As I said, it’s the same or similar problem as above.  Lightroom cloud on my desktop, from where I ran the migration, shows 72 photo’s syncing which don’t seem to exist.  All image counts between devices are correct.


I'm not understanding 'migration from Classic' - you said your devices and also the web interface are showing the right count. So, my apologies for not understanding - are you saying the Lightroom Desktop (so the cloud one, not Classic) is not showing 72 photos?


----------



## ian.spare (Aug 12, 2020)

Exactly the same issue that someone already explained pretty well.

I migrated from classic. Lightroom spent a couple of days syncing the photos to the cloud. Now it says it’s syncing 72 photos which don’t seem to exist. The number of photos on the desktop, on my iPad, on my iPhone and another laptop are all the same.

nothing to do with classic at all.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 12, 2020)

Many apologies, Ian, I was wrong.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2020)

Have you checked the Deleted album so see if you still have some deleted items still showing the sync indicator? It's a common issue when an image is deleted from Lightroom before it had finished syncing to the cloud. The resolution in that case would be to delete them from Deleted.


----------



## ian.spare (Aug 12, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Have you checked the Deleted album so see if you still have some deleted items still showing the sync indicator? It's a common issue when an image is deleted from Lightroom before it had finished syncing to the cloud. The resolution in that case would be to delete them from Deleted.



that’s a good tip, but not only have I done that I suspect that may be the problem. I think there’s most likely a race condition in deleted items. My guess is that, if I am confident that all photos are  synced, I might just delete the library from the desktop and rebuild it from the cloud version.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 12, 2020)

ian.spare said:


> I might just delete the library from the desktop and rebuild it from the cloud version.


Before you do that, could you explain in a bit more detail how you would do that? If you mean delete the local library via Finder/File Explorer while the desktop app is closed down, then that would be safe (but may not clear up the stuck syncing), but if you mean something else could you clarify?


----------



## ian.spare (Aug 12, 2020)

From the command line.


----------

